
Show HN: Evercloud – discover the best business apps - evercloud
http://evercloud.co
======
evercloud
We've also been thinking about an idea regarding adding a coupon code feature,
and perhaps even making the whole site revolve around this concept.
Essentially users would come to our site to find exclusive deals for business
apps, which would encourage them to use these apps - call it a Groupon for
business apps if you will.

Another idea was discarding the business apps completely and replacing them
with software frameworks and programming languages, particularly useful for
newbie developers. Basically users (i.e. developers) could rate & review
frameworks/languages and could also discover new ones (there's literally
thousands, there are some that you'd love but you just don't know about them!)
I remember it was always a struggle for me to decide between Angular or React,
but only because there wasn't a rating & review site helping me get customer
feedback. Plus I've only recently found out about Meteor, I wish I knew about
it sooner! This platform I'm talking about would have helped me find out about
it. Your advice/feedback is probably more important than you could possibly
imagine!

------
evercloud
There's a few decent enterprise app review sites, but as an IT Consutant by
trade my startup/SME customers were lost in the mist of searching through
thousands of similar apps. So I decided to create evercloud (evercloud.co), a
simple tool to discover the best business apps. My team and I have put
countless hours into research, focus groups, and first-hand testing of apps we
promote to be proud of the apps we showcase. I guess you could describe
evercloud as an aggregate of the very best apps and tools for startups & SMEs.

We're also building out our blog (which you can find at the bottom of the
homepage). We launched to our personal contacts and customers and we soon got
thousands of visitors to v.1 of the site. We stopped the service to start the
project from scratch because honestly the site was a mess! We're very happy
now and hope to build out a product that becomes more and more useful (every
day we partner with new companies).

We're also creating some cool software to accompany this platform, combining
AI with a tool to keep track of the apps your company uses, but that's a
couple months away I'd say :)

Any feedback would be amazing! Thanks for reading

~~~
stephenr
I'm completely outside your target market but one thing that if you can
identify would no doubt be useful: long term stability/viability of the app
due to eg business model, company history, likelihood of acquisitions
affecting it, (eg VC funded are much more likely than self funded), and even
follow through to data viability in the event of a shutdown. Can the user get
their data out and keep using it ?

~~~
evercloud
Hi stephenr,

That's a very interesting comment/question. Basically providing the 'hidden'
details behind each app/company, info that the user isn't exposed to right
away/before purchase.

I've made a note of your suggestion and that's something we'll denefitely look
into. Thank you!

PS We've also been thinking about an idea regarding adding a coupon code
feature, and perhaps even making the whole site revolve around this concept.
Essentially users would come to our site to find exclusive deals for business
apps, which would encourage them to use these apps - call it a Groupon for
business apps if you will. Any advice re this idea would be greatly
appreciated :) In fact, I'll add comment to the top

~~~
stephenr
I think the key thing is not just the info - i.e. it may be reasonably easy to
find out that a company is VC funded, or it may be a well known company like
Google, or Facebook.

The key I think is applying realistic expectations based on the raw
information.

Is it a small VC funded company with no apparent business model besides the
ever present idea for VC's that "users === money"?

Is it a Facebook clone of some other app, thats likely to be dropped once they
realise they're skating to where the puck sank when the ice melted?

Is it a Google app that's likely to be dropped in 12 months time when it
doesn't provide a heap of useful profiling information instantly?

Basically, the type of analysis any decent tech worker would do before
recommending a new app for their parents.

~~~
evercloud
You've given me plenty of food for thought - I'll take this idea back to my
team and see what we can do with it, I completely understand where you're
coming from. Thank you :)

